# My husband is a Residente Permanente. How do I get my RP?



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

My Husband has his Residente Permanente status, and I would now like to get mine. What are the steps and requirements for me to do so? I have tried to find this information online, but cant seem to find a clear explanation in English. 

Do I apply in Mexico or at the Consulate in my country of origin. Is the application on-line, or in person? What documents do I need? Cost? Thanks for any help offered, including where I might be able to find out all this information in English...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Visit a Mexican Consulate where you live


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_2013/visas_solicitadas/VISA_POR_UNIDAD_FAMILIAR.pdf

Google Translation:

"VISA BY FAMILY UNIT
Article 8. Temporary or permanent residence visa requested from the Institute by family unit.
Applicable: To Mexican or to the foreign person holding the status of temporary resident, temporary resident student, or
Permanent resident who applies for a visa for a foreign person with whom he or she is a bond, in accordance with the provisions of section
Criteria for solving this process.

Form of presentation of the procedure
Immigration Form for Visa Authorization, filled electronically through the website (www.inm.gob.mx), with
Autograph signature of the promoter.
Requirements:
1
Original and copy of the current official identification of the Mexican, or valid residence card of the foreign person who accredits bond and
Apply for a visa for your family member or family.
2
Legible copy of the passport or identity document and travel that is valid according to the international and current law of the person
For which a visa is requested.
3
That the foreigner for whom the visa is required does not have an application for a temporary or permanent residence visa filed
Before the Institute per family unit pending resolution.

The promoter must prove family ties with the foreign person for whom the visa is requested, according to the following:
A) If it is the father or mother of the promoter, must be presented birth certificate of the promoter, in original and copy; or
B) If it is a child of the promoter, must be submitted birth certificate of the foreign person for whom the visa is requested in
Original and copy. The above as long as the foreign person for whom the visa is applied for is a girl, child or adolescent who does not
Has been married or is under his legal representation or is of legal age and is in a state of interdiction and
Is under its legal representation; or
C) If it is the spouse of the promoter, marriage certificate in original and copy. In the event that the promoter is Mexican,
Present Mexican marriage certificate; or
D) In ​​case the promoter has credited marriage bond with another person, must present documentary issued by
Competent authority, in original and copy, which determines the dissolution or termination thereof; or
E) In the case of the concubine or concubine of the promoter, document issued to the competent authority, of the country of origin or
Residence of the foreign person for whom the visa is sought, or of the country where the legal act was carried out, which proves that
Lived with the promoter in common, on a constant and permanent basis for a minimum period of five years, or
F) If it is a child of the spouse, concubine or concubine as long as the foreign person for whom the visa is requested is
Child or adolescent who has not entered into a marriage or who is under his or her legal
Find in state of interdiction and is under his legal representation, it is required:

1. Birth certificate of the foreigner for whom the visa is requested, in original and copy,
2. That the father or mother of the foreign person for whom the visa is requested, establishes a link with the promoter according to
What is indicated in subsections c. And d. Of this process, in original and copy,
3. Copy of the passport or identity document and travel that is valid under international law and in force
spouse; Concubine, concubine or equivalent figure of the promoter, and
4. Original document issued by competent authority in which the other parent of the minor consents to the departure of
His youngest son to reside in Mexico.
G) In the case of a child or adolescent whose guardianship is in charge of the promoter, a document issued by an authority
Competent, in original and copy, or
H) If it is a brother of the promoter, must present birth certificate of the promoter and birth certificate of the person
Foreign for which visa is requested, in original and copy. The foregoing, provided that the foreign person for whom the request is
Visa is a girl, child or adolescent who has not contracted marriage, or is of legal age who is in a state of interdiction
And is under its legal representation, and
5
The foreigner who obtained the residence for having been granted refugee status and applying for admission
Of his spouse, concubine, concubine, children, consanguineous relatives up to the fourth degree, consanguineous relatives of the spouse,
Concubine, concubine, up to the second degree, must present original and copy of the document with which it accredits the recognition by
Derivation of refugee status for the relative, by the Mexican Commission for Assistance to Refugees.
Validity of authorization:
 30 working days from the day following that the promoter is notified of the origin of the consular interview."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Note:
You have to be on a Residente Temporal visa/card for 2 years before you can apply for a Residente Permanente. You can only get a RP if you apply at a Mexican Consulate and show financial solvency of about $2000.00 to $2100.00 USD deposits per rmonth for 6 to 12 months or a large investment account with a minumum balance for a year not using the Family Unity Law.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can do it in Mexico if you present your paperwork, and his, at the INM office serving your area, applying for Residente Temporal and holding that status for two years. Then, you may apply for Residente Permanente. In both cases, you must appear in person.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

This process is done in Mexico at your INM office where you will be living (within the state). You need husband's Permanent Resident Card (and a copy), Passports yours and his (and a copy), marriage license and Apostille if license is outaide of Mexico (and a copy), translation of marriage license and Apostille (and a copy). FMM original.

Your husband is "not" a Mexican citizen so the 2 year rule for Temporary Resident does not apply in your case, if I am not mistaken. You would be applying under family unity (which is done in Mexico) and since your husband is a current Permanent Resident you would be asking for "cambio estancia" but you would request to change your FMM to Permanent Resident also.

I just did this for my dad, but because I am a Temporary Resident he is only eligble for Temporary Resident through family unity. However, I was told when I change to Permanent Resident he is also eligible to change to Permanent Resident.

Through marriage it is required if you are married to a Mexican citizen 2 years temporary resident then change to permanent resident. This however is not your situation. Your husband is a permanent resident and as his family member you are also eligible to receive a permanent resident card.

This is how it was explained to me by an attorney here in Mexico (Jalisco) just last night.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

2017 INM FEES 
FMM (500 MXN) 
Application Fee $1,187 MXN 
Temporary Resident (1 Year 3,715 MXN, 2 Years 5,567 MXN, 3 Years 7,050 MXN, 4 Years 8,356 MXN)
Permanent Resident $4,528 MXN
Work Authorization $2,789 MXN
Replacement Card (Lost, Stolen, Damaged) $1,144 MXN
Permision to Leave Letter $380 MXN

Application fee applies to any change of status (FMM-Temporary Resident, FMM-Permanent Resident, Temporary Resident-Permanent Resident, nonworking-working, etc.). If your a renewing your Temporary Resident Card for additional years no application fee only the fee for the extension of years.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

This isn´t correct:

"Your husband is "not" a Mexican citizen so the 2 year rule for Temporary Resident does not apply in your case, if I am not mistaken. You would be applying under family unity (which is done in Mexico) and since your husband is a current Permanent Resident you would be asking for "cambio estancia" but you would request to change your FMM to Permanent Resident also."



If you are a Permanent Resident and a spouse applies under the "vinculo familiar" law for immigratin status it will be 2 years on a RT first before they can apply for an RP. No way to get a RP this way no matter who your family member is unless it is a son or daughter who is a Mexican National. Spouses that are Mexican Nationals = foriegner gets a 2 year RT visa/card first. Spouses that are RP = spouses get a 2 year RT visa/card firsrt before they can apply for RP.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I did some further checking and I am incorrect. The 2 year rule is correct. RT is required before RP can be issued. One thing to note, it appears that financial statements are required for additional persons under a Residente Temporal or Permanante holder.

https://yucalandia.com/living-in-yu...gration-law-published-for-mexico-the-article/


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> I did some further checking and I am incorrect. The 2 year rule is correct. RT is required before RP can be issued. One thing to note, it appears that financial statements are required for additional persons under a Residente Temporal or Permanante holder.
> 
> https://yucalandia.com/living-in-yu...gration-law-published-for-mexico-the-article/


Some Mexican Consulate websites ask to show an extra $550 USD per month for a spouse as a dependant when applying there or if they apply insde Mexico some people have been asked for their 6 months of bank statements and no mínimum monthly deposit was needed when they apply as the spouse of a Mexican or of a RP. Just that they have some income to pay bills.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

One of the questions I was asked was what my financial status was and my wife told them I was a Pensionado. It was accepted and I had to show no financial documents, but I am married to a Mexican citizen.

I have also seen around $550 so this sounds reasonable to expect.


----------

